# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  เมาท์ไฟฟ้าติดรถยนต์ ยี่ห้อ DIAMOND รุ่น K9000

## Import

เมาท์ไฟฟ้าติดรถยนต์ ยี่ห้อ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *K9000* เป็นของใหม่ไม่เคยถูกใช้งานหรือแกะออกจากกล่องเหมาะสำหรับท่านที่ต้องการความสะดวกสบายและหรูหราเพิ่มความสวยงามแก่รถของท่าน สามารถเก็บพับสายอากาศติดรถยนต์เวลาเข้าภายใต้อาคารจอดรถหรือสถานที่ที่เพดานไม่สูง จึงไม่ต้องลงไปถอดหรือพับสายอากาศด้วยตัวเองสะดวกสบายดีครับและด้วยรูปทรงที่สวยงามทันสมัยจึงทำให้รถยนต์ของท่านดูสง่างามขึ้น 

*คำเตือน :* เมื่อนำไปติดรถของท่านแล้วอย่าจอดในที่ลับตา โปรดระวังหาย!

*รูปภาพ* 




*รูปภาพตัวอย่างการติดบนรถในรูปแบบต่างๆ*




*ราคา :* 3,500 บาท สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วไทย 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ วีระเวทย์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EI138528293TH  วันที่ 25/05/54
ส่งคุณ อดินันท์ (พะเยา) EMS = EJ400279135TH  วันที่ 10/01/56
ส่งคุณ อนุรักษ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ889513561TH  วันที่ 17/07/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยะ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EK262257850TH  วันที่ 13/09/56
ส่งคุณ ประสิทธิ์ (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EK351624330TH  วันที่ 16/09/56
ส่งคุณ สมพงษ์ (โคกตูม) EMS = EK351676116TH  วันที่ 29/10/56
ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK637335851TH  วันที่ 16/12/56
ส่งคุณ นพดล (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EN116089860TH  วันที่ 06/05/58
ส่งคุณ อนันต์ชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EP213058322TH  วันที่ 08/01/59 (จำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EP917530259TH  วันที่ 04/11/59
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (เลย) EMS = ER636881379TH  วันที่ 03/02/60
ส่งคุณ ฉัตรชัย (เซกา) EMS = EU380696926TH  วันที่ 09/01/61
ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EV485287237TH  วันที่ 03/11/61
ส่งคุณ อุ้ย (ร้อยเอ็ด) EMS = EV485328104TH  วันที่ 10/11/61 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อนุรักษ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ889513561TH  วันที่ 17/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EK262257850TH  วันที่ 13/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประสิทธิ์ (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EK351624330TH  วันที่ 16/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมพงษ์ (โคกตูม) EMS = EK351676116TH  วันที่ 29/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK637335851TH  วันที่ 16/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพดล (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EN116089860TH  วันที่ 06/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อนันต์ชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EP213058322TH  วันที่ 08/01/59 (จำนวน 2 อัน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EP917530259TH  วันที่ 04/11/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (เลย) EMS = ER636881379TH  วันที่ 03/02/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ฉัตรชัย (เซกา) EMS = EU380696926TH  วันที่ 09/01/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EV485287237TH  วันที่ 03/11/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อุ้ย (ร้อยเอ็ด) EMS = EV485328104TH  วันที่ 10/11/61

----------

